# Milwaukee MA957



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I received a new CO2 regulator today, and hooked it up, and boom.... nothing. This is my 2nd Milwaukee CO2 regulator but can't figure it out. I have CO2 in my 20lb cylinder, and it will hiss if I open it up. Once I attach the regulator and tighten it down, there's nothing. I can't get the left guage to register which is supposed to be the tank pressure gauge. Any ideas? No bubbles either (obviously). I can't hear any leaks.


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Googles the valve and found this thread over at thellantedtank

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...lwaukee-ma-957-co2-regulator-instuctions.html

Same regulator I have and mine works perfectly.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah, I have one on my other tank and it works perfectly too, not this one though. I don't have a problem with the right gauge, it's the left gauge is where the problem is. I'll put on the old regulator (no bubble counter) for now until I get this figured out (or replaced).


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I got it spitting out bubbles now but the left gauge still isn't working. Must be broke. I just won't know when that tank is close to empty I guess besides feeling the weight.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I've owned two Milwaukee regulators, didn't learn the first time. They suck. I'd return it and buy a GLA one, or better yet, google and build your own.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I own a 957 also. I bought it used a couple of years ago.
When mine won't respond, I perform the "clogged needle valve procedure" listed below.
Even though yours is new, there may be some metal shavings or other debris clogging the works.
You can also remove the solenoid/needle valve and give it a shot of high pressure CO2 to clear the tubes.
I copied this from another website and also from Milwaukeetesters.com:

"MA957 Clogged Needle Valve Repair Procedure / solenoid repair

First, have you tried to use it without the PH controller? I would make sure that it is the solenoid that is the problem first. See if it shuts off when you unplug it and starts again when you plug it back in to make sure it is the issue. If it functions without the PH controller, that means it isn't the issue.

I haven't taken apart a solenoid for a co2 tank but I have on cars. They can stick over time. They are mechanical so if any contamination gets in, they can most definitely stick. Just looking at my solenoid (can't really get a good look due to location), it seems like mine is not really meant to be easily opened and serviced like one you would find on a car. I would take a good look at yours and see if it looks easy enough.

Take it apart, wipe clean, leave no debris and put back together. It cant hurt sense it does not work anyway Orlando

If there is some debris stuck in your solenoid, you can always try blowing it out (with a quick burst of CO2

Use an ohm meter and check if the solenoid coil is open. If the coil is open you can get a new coil from a local industrial automation supplier. You can also probably get a new solenoid valve there as well. The CO2 system will work if you remove the solenoid vavle from the system but it won't shut off at night so you might want to run the CO2 level a little lower until you get the solenoid fixed. Don't forget to use some sealant on the threads when you remove the solenoid or you may end up with a leak.

Just remove any bubble counter if you have one.
Raise the working pressure to about 40-50psi and plug/unplug the solenoid a few times.

Milwaukee as a great customer service dept & will walk you through the steps needed. Here is there contact info...http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/contactus.html

________________________________________
Milwaukee was very helpful and sent me a link to fix it.

http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pdf/...lve_repair.pdf

Very easy p rocess. I was alittle worried about drilling it, but its very obvious when you're supposed to stop. Works perfectly now.

MA957 Clogged Needle Valve Repair Procedure
Over time dirty CO2 gas flowing through the regulator will start to deposit dust and dirt in the small gas line located inside the needle valve. When these deposits become large enough the gas flow becomes restricted and eventually will stop. When you add more gas pressure, forcing the gas pass the inline restriction, the flow will start back but as the backpressure subsides the gas flow and bubble count will also diminish and will again eventually stop. This yo-yo effect causes the operator to apply even more pressure from the large black main regulator knob (Macro adjustment) until the backpressure is so high that the solenoid will not close, even when power to the solenoid is turned off. This high backpressure in the solenoid piston chamber will allow gas to continue to flow through the regulator dropping the pH to 5.5 causing a catastrophic effect on all biological life in a tank.

Field repair procedure - Turn the tank off and take the regulator off the tank. Take the bubble counter off the regulator needle valve. Open the needle valve all the way open by turning the knob counter-clockwise until it stops.
Use a 1/16" drill and go through the top hole of the needle valve and drill through the base of that hole until you feel the drill pass through into the main chamber. Drill time is only about 2 seconds at full drill speed. Turn the regulator over and tap the needle valve on a table to knock out the drill filings. Remount the regulator. Note: If 1/16" drill is not available then go to next size which is a 5/64" drill bit."

I perform this maintenance on a regular time table.

Good luck,
Charles


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks, but it's something with the left guage. I got it working just fine, but the left gauge (showing cylinder pressure) won't work. I'm still using it tonight, but will get a new one from them. I know a lot of people have negative things to say, but I like my other MA957 and it's why I tried them again. I've had other brands over time but this was always my favorite. Of course, all it takes is one bad experience for people to go negative!


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive heard too much bad news about the Milwaukee setups. 
I and so have others had excellent results with the Aquatek Regulator setups on ebay. 
Right around $67 for one shipped.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

well, I have to claim bad on myself I think because as it turns out my cylinder does appear to be almost empty. I thought I had a lot more in that cylinder, but i guess not! So, I now am the owner of two MA957's that I like!


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha, congrats!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

new 20lb cylinder makes that gauge perk right up! lol


----------

